# New Fruit Jar, Bottle, Insulator Auction Catalog



## botlguy (Feb 28, 2010)

Hey Guys and Gals:

 Since this appears to this old newcomer to be the most active forum, I will post this message here. Maybe in another forum also.

 I just received a notice of the availablility of a FANTASTIC Bottle, Fruit Jar and Insulator Auction Catalog. It is produced by Ray Klingensmith, a well trusted catalog producer and seller in the insulator hobby for a LONG time. I also know him personally but am not involved in his business in any way.

 He has produced two previous Bottle, Fruit Jar and Insulator related sales and his catalogs and material are, in my opinion, the best ever produced. The current offering is a HARD BACK issue and is only $14.00 post paid. At that price you are getting the catalog free and mostly paying for the binding. I guarantee that you will not be disappointed if you purchase it. It will become, as all his previous catalogs have, a COLLECTOR'S item. By the way, this one will be his sale number 62. Sales #1 thru #59 were for Insularors only. He has EXPERIENCE. 

 Many of the quality bottles and flasks he will be offering are from the David Beadle collection. While most of the items to be sold are WAY above my budget, the catalog is worth every penny spent. If you are interested in obtaining Auction Catalog # 62 that will be mailed in mid-March send a check for $14 to:

 Ray Klingensmith
 P.O. Box 628
 Parkman, OH 44080


----------

